# Ann Arbor 1-1/2 day show for 2019



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2018)

Our goal for next year is to open the Ann Arbor Vendor's gate at 1pm on SATURDAY!. Need to work things out with the new Manager of the Fairgrounds. May be a small additional charge necessary to at least cover an additional day of insurance liability coverage. We'll see. Paul Kleppert


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 1, 2018)

Hey Paul

What are the dates for 2019?   Looks like they may not be the same w/e as Mich graduation so hotel rooms will not be gouge priced.


----------



## pkleppert (May 1, 2018)

Correct!  The Ann Arbor Show will always be the last Sunday in April.  April 28, 2019

Univ. of Mich. Graduation is May 4, 2019


----------



## Classicriders (May 1, 2018)

How long will the gates stay open on Saturday?  Reason for asking is that a lot of people like to camp out for overnight swaps.


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2018)

Hopefully that won't affect the anticipated "Memory Lane" swap that some are already planning in the same spot (minus the building), and for the same days. I'm sure there will be contact between the two sites/swaps 
Darcie


----------



## Classicriders (May 1, 2018)

MLC swap next year is still a crap shoot.  Keep in mind the new owner will be running a business out of that building.  So, what will his employees do?  Liability for him will also be a concern.  Either way, gates opening at 1pm on Saturday should have little to no effect on an MLC swap.  We all head to AA Saturday and its usually a dead day anyways.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2018)

Classicriders said:


> MLC swap next year is still a crap shoot.  Keep in mind the new owner will be running a business out of that building.  So, what will his employees do?  Liability for him will also be a concern.  Either way, gates opening at 1pm on Saturday should have little to no effect on an MLC swap.  We all head to AA Saturday and its usually a dead day anyways.



I agree. My Dad and I normally skip Saturday at MLC and go see something different. This year we went to Chestnut Hollow. I still hope something pans out for MLC though. V/r Shawn


----------



## pkleppert (May 1, 2018)

Classicriders said:


> How long will the gates stay open on Saturday?  Reason for asking is that a lot of people like to camp out for overnight swaps.



Probably will have to close them by 7pm.  We need some sleep too


----------



## crazyhawk (May 2, 2018)

pkleppert said:


> Probably will have to close them by 7pm.  We need some sleep too





pkleppert said:


> Probably will have to close them by 7pm.  We need some sleep too


----------



## crazyhawk (May 2, 2018)

Paul, if you can pull off a longer swap meet, that would be a great gift to our hobby!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2018)

how a bout 3 day swap Friday and sat. sunday .


----------

